# QWOP



## o_O (Nov 16, 2008)

Qwop. Play it.
I feel sorry for the person. My farthest is 21.2 meters, by using the q+p and o+w method. I have no idea how to crawl correctly, but apparently its the easiest way :/


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW!  That is hard!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Highly entertaining stuff.

I doubt I'll be able to stop playing this for a couple of hours.

My best so far is 3.1m.

EDIT: 8.5m


----------



## Rulue (Nov 16, 2008)

8.3 meters. I used the same method, "o__O".

Haha, the guy possibly has already fallen in all possible ways..


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaaaaaaa

Just when you think you're doing okay you go and fall 0.1m away from your record. :(

EDIT: 9.8m


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had 66 something until I closed the window.
I'll finish it.
EDIT: 95.2m Fuck!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Rwr4539 said:


> I had 66 something until I closed the window.
> I'll finish it.
> EDIT: 95.2m Fuck!


Do care to tell us how you;re doing this?

Please?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hold P, hit Q 1-3 times, then hit W several times. Repeat.
Also, sup.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks!

:P I got 100.6m


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 16, 2008)

-0.1m. I'm just _that good_.


----------



## o_O (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it supposed to take a long time using your method, Rwr4539? It is for me D:


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eh, it took me some time at first, but when I got used to it it took me only around 5 minutes to get to 100m iirc.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 18, 2008)

The highest I got was -0.8m...that's a good thing, right?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

I played that once ^^

My record was... 2.1 meters (about the distance he covers falling over). Backwards. T_T


----------

